# Camilla Belle mauve/nude/pink l/s Rec Please



## frist (Mar 15, 2009)

I posted this last night, but I think it was deleted or something, I can't find it on this forum.

Camilla Belle's mauve/nude/pink lip...

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/1/1/1228257.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/1/1/1228256.JPG


Anyone have any ideas? I will love you.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 16, 2009)

she is my beauty icon.. I think she's downright gorgeous
Subculture lip liner with Angel lipstick layered on top gives me that look.. it might be a bit paler than that though.. Maybe Hug Me lipstick? (although I think Hug Me is rather brown)


----------



## frist (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply! Angel looks kinda light, but yeah maybe over subculture, I will look into them the next time I'm at a MAC counter. Thanks again.


----------

